# Calling all AFS experts please!



## vrod (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

I fitted my OEM HID's (with AFS) almost a year ago and everything was fine there.. As I have become a kind of "cosmaniac" (just can't get enough of light), I started an adventure to swap the old projector in the headlight for a new one (Basically from a Hella G2 to a G4). I have compared these and the G4 blows out the G2 in any possible way.  Much wider and more intense light.

I am currently in the process of assembling the new projectors back to the headlight. I have run into an issue though, the AFS is not working properly. When i turn on the ignition, the cornering light motors makes a huge rattle and I can see that they are turning all the way to the left on both sides. The rattle continues after around ~20 secs and then stops. In VCDS I have found the following errors:


```
Sunday,22,December,2013,16:57:01:16946
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 (x64)
Data version: 20121223



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


                Address 55: Xenon Range       Labels: 
Control Module Part Number: 5M0 907 357 C    HW: 5M0 907 357 C
  Component and/or Version: AFS-Steuergeraet    0148
           Software Coding: 1196162
            Work Shop Code: WSC 12345 123 12345
           Additional Info: 4F0941329C  AFS-Lst.-Modul l    0010   4F0941329C  AFS-Lst.-Modul r    0010   
                      VCID: 3467D94657795DB8F43
2 Faults Found:

02629 - Sensor for Swivel Module Position; Left 
            014 - Defective - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11101110
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 218
                    Mileage: 118748 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2017.14.20
                    Time: 16:53:12

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 11.79 V
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                        ABS 1 

02628 - Sensor for Swivel Module Position; Right 
            014 - Defective - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11101110
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 218
                    Mileage: 118748 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2017.14.20
                    Time: 16:53:13

             Freeze Frame:
                    Voltage: 11.79 V
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                        ABS 1
```
If one swivel module was failing I would be likely to think that I might have destroyed that module, but since both apparently defective I doubt it. Physically there's no scratches or anything to see on the modules, see the pics below:


























When i measure the cornering motor load, both of them shows 102.0 % (I guess 100% is max, right?), look below:










I did try to adjust the sensor plate by loosen it a little and for some time the defective error went to "intermittent".. Sadly I was stupid enough to just try clearing the error and not saving that log. :banghead:

Have anyone here ever experimented with this as well? Do I need to fasten the sensor module a specific way? Any help would be appreciated, I'm getting sick of driving around with my halogens. 

NOTE: I did not change any coding at all when I took off the xenons, neither did I change anything when putting it back on. I simply unchecked it in the CAN Gateway + Central electronics.


----------

